# Ovulation



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello, 

I'm really just wanting a moan so I'm sorry but it makes me feel better once i have written and digested it all....

I had a scan on CD 9 and i have 14 follies- 5 at 7mm and 9 at 8mm

I was told to go back to get day 21 blood tests done this month BUT I'm not sure when i have ovulated.  I have been working it out that if CD 9 was 8mm i would ovulate anywhere from CD14 onwards if follies are growing 1-2mm a day.....

On CD16 today and haven't yet had a positive ov test yet so maybe it will be this weekend...

What I'm really annoyed about is that on Wednesday, CD 14 i called the consultants secretary and explained that i cant do day21 bloods if i dont know when i have ovulated.  i asked if i could come in for another scan to see if i have / haven't etc.

She said she would call me back that afternoon but she hasn't ?  I  haven't called back, which maybe i should have really... so i dont know if i haven't or I'm going to ov this weekend?

So do you think that i might ov sometime soon if I'm on CD 16 and follies were 8mm on CD9

Thanks clomid ladies, 

Bendybird.x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HIya,
Everyone's cycles are different. I had follies of 13mm on day 10 last month and didn't ov til day 18/19 ( had ov pains both days) soyou may be able to tell from that.
Hope I've helped a bit - hope I didn't confuse you even more!!!!

Loads of love and luck
Chris xxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Bendybird 

As Chris says, it could be that you'll ovulate a little later in cycle...although they say that they like follies to be minimum of 18mm to rupture, that it just a guideline as some follicles may grow a little bigger before bursting & releasing an egg.

OPK's don't work for some people so try not to worry too much & not everyone gets ovulation pain - we're all different  Clomid can dry up your CM but if you get EWCM (egg white cervical mucus - thin, stretchy & clear) then that can give an indication of ovulation, as can the cervical position which should be high, soft & open (so the little swimmers can get through).

I'd just keep having plenty of   & I'm sure you'll ovulate soon.
Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks for the replies, 

I got a positive pee stick this morning and again just now, both lines were the same and the most recent, the line was slighty darker...i wish that it would either say yes or no though, it woudl save all that holding it up to the light to see!!!!

So will be busy tonight  and tomorrow so hopefuly that will do the trick.

I have some pain today on the right side.... sort of stabbing pain, and a bit tender and aches a  bit like af pain so im wondering if  its ov pain?!

Anyway, thanks again for replies,

Bendybird.


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

bendybird, if both lines were the same then I'd say go, go, go!  

(I find that I get one the same and then 12 hours later they start to not match up again)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hello again 

if you've got a positive on the opks then it means you've got the LH surge...you should ovulate about 36hours following this surge, so basically should be popping an egg in about a day or so....

the pains you are now experiencing sound exactly like ovulation pain to me.

have fun & good luck 
take care
Natasha


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Why don't you switch to the digital OPKs?  I've started using them this month and I must say, they are much better as there's no room for doubt.  (I could never read those lines properly!)

All you have to do is wait for the smily face to appear!  (I'm still waiting by the way!)

Good Luck,

Louise x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i didn't realise you could get digital opk's..what make are they?

Thanks for the advice, really appreciate the replies,   

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hiya,

I buy the Clearblue ones from Boots.

Why not give them a try?

Lou x


----------

